# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Điểm danh những bể bơi đẹp cho teen Hà Nội

## hangnt

*Đây đều là những bể vừa đẹp, vừa sạch theo đánh giá của chúng tớ.*

Mùa hè đến, teen mình hẳn rất có nhu cầu đi bơi để thư giãn, xua tan đi cái nóng nực ngày hè. Hè năm nay, "mốt" của teen Hà Nội là tìm đến những bể bơi đẹp, có view ổn... để có thể kết hợp ngắm cảnh thư giãn hoặc pose ảnh cùng bạn bè. Vì thế, teen có xu hướng "tránh" những bể quá đông đúc, xô bồ mà tìm đến những bể bơi đẹp, sạch và sang trọng. Cùng chúng tớ ghé qua một số bể bơi như vậy nhé!

*1. Bể bơi khách sạn Asean*

Điểm đầu tiên mà chúng tớ rất ấn tượng khi tới bể bơi này, đó chính là đoạn dẫn lên hồ bơi. Đường được trải thảm đỏ để đi, rất sang trọng và sạch sẽ.


Bể bơi tại đây nằm ở tầng 3 tòa nhà văn phòng khách sạn Asean và ở ngoài trời nên không khí cũng như view khá tuyệt. Anh quản lý còn cho chúng tớ biết tất cả các công đoạn xử lý nước luôn được hoàn thành trước ba giờ sáng để máy chạy tuần hoàn hoạt động nên nước ở đây không hề có mùi clo nhé!




Bể được xây dựng chưa lâu nên trang thiết bị cũng như cơ sở vật chất đều rất mới. Ngoài việc mở lớp dạy bơi cho mọi người, bể bơi Asean còn nhận tổ chức sự kiện cho teen nữa đấy.




> *Giờ mở cửa*: 5h30 - 21h30
> 
> *Diện tích bể*: 12.5m x 25m
> 
> *Độ sâu*: 1.2m đến 1.9m, bể cho trẻ em: 0.7m
> 
> *Giá vé*:  - Trẻ em dưới 80cm: miễn phí
>               - Trẻ em: 80k
>               - Người lớn: 100k
> ...




Bể sâu 0,7m dành cho trẻ em nè.





Chỗ tắm tráng và nơi để đồ cũng rất sạch sẽ nhé.
*2. Bể bơi Trung tâm phụ nữ và phát triển* 

Để lên được bể bơi nằm trên tầng 4 của khu nhà, bạn sẽ phải đi cầu thang bộ khá là mệt đấy nhé vì không có thang máy dẫn lên hồ bơi đâu. Tuy nhiên khi lên tới nơi thì lại có thể tha hồ ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Hồ Tây thơ mộng và lãng mạn.

Bể ở đây khá rộng, ngoài ra còn có hệ thống phòng tập aerobic hiện đại, bể được thay nước 1 - 1,5 tháng/lần, tuy nhiên thi thoảng còn ngửi thấy mùi clo. Theo quan sát của chúng tớ, phần lớn khách tới bơi là trẻ em. Và như nhiều bể bơi khác thì ở đây cũng không cho mang đồ ăn vào đâu nhé.




> *Giờ mở cửa*: 6h đến 22h hàng ngày
> 
> *Diện tích bể*: 17m x 33m
> 
> *Độ sâu*: 1,3m đến 2m, bể cho trẻ em: 0,8m
> 
> *Giá vé*: - Trẻ em 60k
>              - Người lớn 120k
> 
> ...




Hệ thống mái che hiện đại...



Khu vực nước sâu 0,8m



Bể ở đây rất rộng...



Và khách tới bơi chủ yếu là trẻ em.
*3. Bể bơi khách sạn Thắng Lợi*

Nếu như bể bơi trung tâm phát triển phụ nữ có thể nhìn cảnh Hồ Tây từ trên cao thì tại đây, chúng mình có thể ngắm Hồ Tây ngay bên cạnh nhé. Nằm trong khuôn viên khách sạn Thắng Lợi, lại là bể bơi ngoài trời nên khách thường rất thích thú với view đẹp, không khí trong lành, nước trong và sạch nữa.

Tuy nhiên có một điều bất tiện là ở đây không có bể dành cho trẻ em như những chỗ khác. Khách đến đây có khá nhiều người nước ngoài do sự tiện nghi của bể. Ghế nghỉ đẹp, phục vụ đồ ăn và đồ uống đầy đủ, và cũng là địa điểm tốt để teen pose ảnh đấy.




> *Giờ mở cửa*  : Từ 6h đến 21h30 hàng ngày
> 
> *Diện tích bể*  : 12,5m x 25m
> 
> *Độ sâu*: Từ 1,2m đến 2m
> 
> *Giá vé*: - Trẻ em 50k
> 
>             - Người lớn 80k
> ...




Toàn cảnh hồ bơi nhìn từ trên cao 



Dãy ghế trắng giống như trên bãi biển vậy.
*4. Bể bơi Sao Mai* 

Bể Sao Mai hút khách bởi hệ thống lọc nước tuần hoàn theo tiêu chuẩn Tây Ban Nha, chính vì vậy mọi người có vẻ yên tâm với chất lượng tại đây và tới rất đông. Bể khá đẹp và điểm khiến teen mình thích "mê tơi" chính là đài phun nước mini hình chiếc nấm rất cool nằm ngay giữa bể nhé.

Tuy nhiên theo phản ánh của một số vị khách tới đây mà chúng tớ ghi lại được thì nước của bể bơi còn có mùi clo khá nặng. Có thể do lượng người tới bơi đông nên lượng clo để khử nước sẽ phải sử dụng nhiều hơn.




> *Giờ mở cửa*  : 13h - 20h ngày thường, 6h - 20h thứ 7 và Chủ nhật
> 
> *Độ sâu*: Bể người lớn độ sâu từ 1m - 2m2, bể trẻ em từ 0,4m - 1m nối liền nhau
> 
> *Giá vé*: 80k/lượt
> 
> *Giờ cao điểm* : Từ 16h30 đến 19h hàng ngày
> 
> *Điểm cộng*: Các dịch vụ khá tốt, view đẹp, thoáng đãng và rất rộng rãi.
> ...




Bể rất rộng và view đẹp



Đài phun nước hình nấm cùng chiếc cầu nhỏ là điểm nhấn của bể bơi này

Mùa hè, còn gì thích thú hơn là được đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, mát rượi của bể bơi đúng không nào? Chúc cho teen mình tìm được những bể bơi ưng ý nhất để tận hưởng những phút giây thư giãn cực cool nhé!

*>> Cùng khám phá Những địa điểm hấp dẫn cho du lịch hè 2012*

----------


## khoan_gieng

Oa mùa hè thích nhất là đi bơi

----------


## h20love

ạc, giá đắt nhỉ... mình chưa bít bơi mún đi tập bơi mà đắt thế này làm sao đây

----------

